# Pics of Maggie's recent cut!



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is Maggie's new cut! I actually chickened out a little on the body, so I told her to just cut it shorter. Maybe next time we'll go a little shorter! Will see how this works for us! Thanks again for sharing your photos & the info! Helped very much! :ThankYou:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Maggie looks beautiful.... as always. :wub: I love her cut.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

She looks beautiful!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh goodness...look at our Lil Maggie with her "Big Girl " hair cut!
I love love love it,Trisha! 
She looks great! ❤🐾❤🐾


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Trisha, Maggie looks beautiful! I bet you will love how much easier it is.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a gorgeous little Fluff and she looks fantastic with her new haircut!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Maggie looks gorgeous!!:wub:


----------



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

Oh she is so beautiful! I love her coat.


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

I love that cut. She is so adorable. How old was Maggie in this picture?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That's a great cut. She's really beautiful, Trisha.:wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how pretty!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

She is beautiful!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is lovely & the coat/cut is perfect! She looks like the classic maltese!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Maggie girl you look so adorable :wub: I love her cut. I have Maddie in the Asian cut right now.


----------



## meranda (Jan 19, 2016)

She's so pretty


----------

